# FreeBSD wihout CD



## hirohitosan (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to install FreeBSD on a computer witch has no CD just Network connection.
The net connection is with DHCP behind proxy.
I prepared 5 diskettes, I booted and at network configuration it cannot find the network.

There is a way for determine the DHCP configuration? or how to continue?

thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 22, 2009)

easiest way would be take out HDD put in on other box, install at least minimal freebsd, and then put HDD back to box you want to use.

It'll work


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks. Actually after a few trials I succeeded to install using "Choose Installation Media" > 4. HTTP with proxy. It works after a few restarts. 

And I set proxy like this:
	
	



```
setenv http_proxy http://my.proxy.server:3128
```
and it works


----------

